# NewCubic ShengShou 11x11!



## hamfaceman (Jan 7, 2016)

Just found this pic on Instagram, this puzzle looks very promising. Probs better quality than the YuXin. 

Cubic big cubes >>>>> pillowed.



If you have Instagram, I would recommend following @guessel_xu. They somehow have all these kinds of puzzles before anybody else.


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Jan 7, 2016)

Looks cool, but honestly if I bought this it would just sit on my shelf and I would barely use it. Similar to my 8x8 except worse. I'm not much of a big cube person
*beats 5x5 and 6x6 overall PB singles in competition*
ok I just proved my point xD
and I will probably beat my 7x7 PB single at OKCubing because that's how my life happens
ok I will stop talking bye


----------



## Ordway Persyn (Jan 7, 2016)

Nice! I don't know how I'll be able to convince my dad to buy this but I'll find a way.


----------



## DTCuber (Jan 7, 2016)

Sweet! I probably won't be able to get this though.


----------



## YouCubing (Jan 7, 2016)

hory chet this is awesome
Hopefully it turns awesome as well, maybe like their 7x7 (nvm that doesn't turn well)


----------



## Ordway Persyn (Jan 7, 2016)

YouCubing said:


> hory chet this is awesome
> Hopefully it turns awesome as well, maybe like their 7x7 (nvm that doesn't turn well)



Probably more like their 9x9 (Which turns fantastically)


----------



## Chree (Jan 7, 2016)

The 10x10 is pretty amazing as well. Definitely obtaining this somehow.


----------



## Berd (Jan 7, 2016)

Looks cool! I don't even have an 8x8 tho haha.


----------



## DELToS (Jan 7, 2016)

all i need to complete my nxnxn collection is a 1x1, 8x8, 10x10, and 11x11 when this comes out


----------



## Matt11111 (Jan 7, 2016)

So... The Cubicle's 11x11 section will actually have multiple 11x11's? Great.


----------



## YouCubing (Jan 7, 2016)

Matt11111 said:


> So... The Cubicle's 11x11 section will actually have multiple 11x11's? Great.



Yeah, they need to make a "8x8-13x13" section 
And another thing, Yuxin makes the other 11x11, and we all know that their 2x2, 3x3, 4x4, 5x5 and maybe 6x6 are better than the SS version, so bleh
But idk if the Yuxin 11x11 is that good in the first place sooooo yeah


----------



## Chree (Jan 7, 2016)

YouCubing said:


> Yeah, they need to make a "8x8-13x13" section
> And another thing, Yuxin makes the other 11x11, and we all know that their 2x2, 3x3, 4x4, 5x5 and maybe 6x6 are better than the SS version, so bleh
> But idk if the Yuxin 11x11 is that good in the first place sooooo yeah



The Yuxin 11x11 was OK, but a great try for being the first Super Cube, about 5 years ago. The 6x6 was a V-Cube KO, and a crappy one, at that. Then they must have realized they had no idea how to build good cubes, and went silent for years. If they had any other small cubes, I never heard of them.

Meanwhile, SS built amazing puzzles (for the time). No one else has even attempted to make an 9x9 or 10x10, the latter of which is now a bit over 2 years old. Moyu just hopped and skipped to the 13x13 and still hasn't challenged itself to make an even layered super cube. Even the V-Cube 8x8 isn't as good as Shengshou's (imho).

Yuxin and Moyu stand on the shoulders of giants... Shengshou is one of those giants. The 10x10 was incredible, and I've been chomping at the bit for an 11x11 ever since. I can't wait for this.

I only wish it came out before the holidays so I could convince someone else to pay for it.


----------



## Ordway Persyn (Jan 7, 2016)

Chree said:


> The Yuxin 11x11 was OK, but a great try for being the first Super Cube, about 5 years ago. The 6x6 was a V-Cube KO, and a crappy one, at that. Then they must have realized they had no idea how to build good cubes, and went silent for years. If they had any other small cubes, I never heard of them.
> 
> Meanwhile, SS built amazing puzzles (for the time). No one else has even attempted to make an 9x9 or 10x10, the latter of which is now a bit over 2 years old. Moyu just hopped and skipped to the 13x13 and still hasn't challenged itself to make an even layered super cube. Even the V-Cube 8x8 isn't as good as Shengshou's (imho).
> 
> ...



i think YJ and Yuxin both had 9x9's before Shengshou, but I doubt they turn as well.


----------



## Matt11111 (Jan 7, 2016)

Ordway Persyn said:


> i think YJ and Yuxin both had 9x9's before Shengshou, but I doubt they turn as well.



I know YJ had one, but I think YuXin only made the 11x11.


----------



## Chree (Jan 7, 2016)

Matt11111 said:


> I know YJ had one, but I think YuXin only made the 11x11.



That one went right under my radar! I just looked for YJ 9x9 reviews on Youtube. There's one from E3 store saying it'll be on sale. And there's only one review I can find, where yeah... it's horrible.


----------



## irtjames14 (Jan 16, 2016)

Can't wait for this one! Been holding off on getting the YuXin 11x11 cause it was pillowed. But hopefully this comes out very soon!


----------



## KevinM (Feb 1, 2016)

You can preorder this at 11x11cube.com or some website for 180 something bucks.


----------



## Chree (May 25, 2016)

A few days old now, but in case y'all didn't see...






Kinda wish he performed an actual algorithm. But I guess it looks like it performs well enough. Kinda hard to tell when all he did was twist is back and forth.


----------



## NubCubing (May 30, 2016)

http://zcube.hk/index.php?route=product/product&product_id=473
Yayyyy!!!!


----------



## Chree (May 30, 2016)

Is it only coming out in white? That's disappointing. Hopefully black plastic soon follows.


----------



## Chree (Jun 1, 2016)

Pre-order is up!

Thing that's amazing #1: Black Plastic will exist.
Thing that's amazing #2: This thing isn't much more expensive than the 10x10. Actually, it's starting off at the same price I paid for the 10x10.

https://thecubicle.us/shengshou-11x11-p-5926.html


----------



## Berd (Jun 1, 2016)

Chree said:


> Pre-order is up!
> 
> Thing that's amazing #1: Black Plastic will exist.
> Thing that's amazing #2: This thing isn't much more expensive than the 10x10. Actually, it's starting off at the same price I paid for the 10x10.
> ...


A 10x10 is an 11x11 with a hidden layer so it's not that surprising that the price is so similar. 

I still need an 8x8!


----------



## irtjames14 (Jun 3, 2016)

Does anyone know if an unstickered version of this shengshou 11x11 will be available in the near future or anything?


----------



## tx789 (Jun 4, 2016)

irtjames14 said:


> Does anyone know if an unstickered version of this shengshou 11x11 will be available in the near future or anything?


You can always unsticker your self.


----------



## Loiloiloi (Jun 4, 2016)

If only I had unlimited money.... 11x11 force cubes...


----------



## IAmEpic2004 (Jun 4, 2016)

...
Good luck with that


----------



## mafergut (Jun 24, 2016)

Berd said:


> A 10x10 is an 11x11 with a hidden layer so it's not that surprising that the price is so similar.
> 
> I still need an 8x8!


I still need an 8x8, a 9x9 and a 10x10. But I don't plan on buying any of those until I can solve my 7x7 in a lot less time I need right now (around 20min).


----------

